# Dubai Air Show 2013



## Dre (Jan 24, 2010)

Just curious as to whether any expats have been able to make their way to the air show at the Dubai World Central airport this week and if so, how's that site compared to the previous one at the Dubai International Airport.


----------



## nicegalmemi (Nov 17, 2013)

It's interesting., it happens every two years ,it's a good event from buyers and sellers in the aviation business or students learning aviation for their projects and such.

It's nice for a change


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Hoping to go to the spectator area tomorrow to watch the displays, anyone been?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Surprisingly there is no information on the displays on their website. I would prefer to go today as Thursday traffic is always worse.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Going to a gala dinner tonight to one of the hangars


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This is it here:

skyview at the dubai airshow | skyview

Unfortunately tomorrow is the only time I can get off work this week.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Going to a gala dinner tonight to one of the hangars


An apt place to hold a dinner for Dubai's hangers-on.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> An apt place to hold a dinner for Dubai's hangers-on.


Possibly! But hopefully not too many douches. I'm just tagging along for the free food and drinks


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Going to a gala dinner tonight to one of the hangars


Hope the food there is better than at the Atlantis gala dinner last night 

Have fun!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Been there a couple of days this week, as a business visitor. Decent flying displays and that's about it - been to much much bigger and better in the past.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If any of you are planning on going to the Air Show today, its been closed due to the weather.

Dubai Airshow closed amidst rain chaos - Transport - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dubai Airshow closed amidst rain chaos - Transport - ArabianBusiness.com

Serves me right for not going yesterday


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Great minds think alike, at the same moment


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Red Arrows flying along the Jumeirah coast area at the moment, from the Marina area - no doubt just using up the time a they cannot do their stuff at the airshow area.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool video of what they were up to: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152038533621125

Meanwhile, at DWC: Day 5 of Dubai Air Show didn't start well - YouTube


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice video of airshow, but please oh please shoot video in the same format that Tv's are. Shooting video in portrait mode is so utterly naff


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Red Arrows flew couple of 100s of meters from my balcony...

...while I was in the bathroom... :doh:


----------



## danial.niazi (Nov 20, 2013)

although i have missed it like last year, but guys comeon... it was not an indoor activity... so you can watch and enjoy it outside the area too.... lols... cheap and effective..


----------



## danial.niazi (Nov 20, 2013)

Byja said:


> Red Arrows flew couple of 100s of meters from my balcony...
> 
> ...while I was in the bathroom... :doh:


oh... i wish my flat would be around....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Harryjones said:


> I'm very much exited about it when is it?


A bit late to be excited - it was on earlier this week and has now finished!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Only another two years to wait then lol!!


----------



## Harryjones (Nov 22, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Only another two years to wait then lol!!


Waiting for another 2 long years ? That is quite annoying


----------

